# freeview



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hican anyone help is there free view in cyprus and are there any english channels which can be watched


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hican anyone help is there free view in cyprus and are there any english channels which can be watched


Hi,
Yes you can get all the freeview channels but you need a sky box and dish to get them.
I have today heard of system which works out much cheaper and gives far more choice of channels including channels from most other countries as well. You need broadband to get it and the box is made specially for your requirements.
I will know more about how it works after Tuesday afternoon.

Veronica


----------

